# August 29,1944- museum in Slavicin, Czech Republic



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi folks,

and here are the pics from another museum in our area. This Museum is dedicated to the Air battle over White Carpathian as well and is owned by the town of Slavicin. There´s also a DB605AS engine.
Enjoy the pics!


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a lot of pics from this museum but can´t find them actually. So at least these that I found...
btw- that older man in the pictures is that one mentioned in my siggy...


----------



## soalebm (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sure you have read Loy Dickinson and Wiliam Tune's book about the mission. In the book he mentions the German losses for the battle. He says there was a German Ace killed that day. The plane crashed in a barn and the man was wearing a medal that denotes 36 kills. I've been trying to find out who this man is and maybe you know or the museum knows.
thanks, Brandon


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2008)

Roman next time I'm coming over to see your museum and this one. Do you have the link to Jan Zdarsky's site ??

E ~


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2008)

soalebm said:


> I'm sure you have read Loy Dickinson and Wiliam Tune's book about the mission. In the book he mentions the German losses for the battle. He says there was a German Ace killed that day. The plane crashed in a barn and the man was wearing a medal that denotes 36 kills. I've been trying to find out who this man is and maybe you know or the museum knows.
> thanks, Brandon



Brandon, this info is based on Czech sources but it´s not true. This pilot bailed out and survived.


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2008)

Erich said:


> Roman next time I'm coming over to see your museum and this one. Do you have the link to Jan Zdarsky's site ??
> 
> E ~



I´m sure you´ll love these 2 museums we have.
Jan´s museum is here: Museum 11.9.1944 - Úvodní stránka


----------

